# How late in fall can you catch musky?



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

I went to West Branch yesterday. Threw every musky lure I had for 3 hours at 3 different spots, and not a bite. I know that's par the course for musky, but makes me wonder if I am fishing too late for them. 

I'm planning on musky fishing St. Clair in two days with my buddy (Clinton River spillway), but he thinks we missed out and there's not a good chance we'll catch any.

What say you, catchers of skis?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

They still have to eat....


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Look for schools of shad and fish around them. Can be caught until the lake freezes


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you go thinking you’re not going to catch them, you won’t. They catch them thru ice so cold water doesn’t keep them from eating. Tactics change, though.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Maybe I should rephrase my question: Is late fall the worst time to go musky fishing, in terms of chances of success?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Might be the best time to catch a monster!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just start reading up on casting for cold water musky...... Google is your friend.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

allwayzfishin said:


> Just start reading up on casting for cold water musky...... Google is your friend.


What I had read was basically:

Fish deep & slower 

Use rubber and jerkbaits, no spinners

I just noticed on Fishbrain, the musky catches seem pretty hot in October but there's almost nothing in November. I imagine as it gets colder, the musky are less active, and their metabolism decreases = don't need to eat as often. I know it's a hard fish to catch in the best conditions though!

This might upset some, but we're just gonna fish for carp and cats instead 😂. Instead of the fish of 10,000 casts & $40 lures, we're going for the fish of 10 casts & a 50 cent can of corn lol!


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

May


ShakerMan said:


> What I had read was basically:
> 
> Fish deep & slower
> 
> ...


Maybe less fisherman to report in November vs. Oct.? Cuz at alum we get em eye fishing till freez up with Jerks n swims


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

ShakerMan said:


> What I had read was basically:
> 
> Fish deep & slower
> 
> ...


If you’re gonna do that you might as well put a large minnow/shiner out there on bottom or under a bobber while you wait for your Carp. Any nearby Muskie might just inhale it! 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

RodsInTheMud said:


> If you’re gonna do that you might as well put a large minnow/shiner out there on bottom or under a bobber while you wait for your Carp. Any nearby Muskie might just inhale it! 🤷🏼‍♂️


I like the way you think! I might actually do that


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

ShakerMan said:


> I like the way you think! I might actually do that


Just make sure you have your rods well secured! 😵🤣😂🤣


----------



## TShep_95 (Feb 9, 2015)

Late December til iceup is my favorite time to musky fish. we have had 5 fish days! 2020 didnt get ice at all & we caught fish over 40" in january and february. Sure does get cold but it is very addicting & have the lake to myself.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

TShep_95 said:


> Late December til iceup is my favorite time to musky fish. we have had 5 fish days! 2020 didnt get ice at all & we caught fish over 40" in january and february. Sure does get cold but it is very addicting & have the lake to myself.


Do as Fishingmarshall said . Find the large schools of Shad . The muskie will be there . And if you snag a shad on a large Vibe,Fuzzy does it . Put it out on pole free spooling,you'll get a taker


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Interesting how there are guys who do well early fall then can't get a bite late fall and guys who love late fall/winter and dont do as well early fall. I've always been a fan of the late fall early winter until temps go below 40. Goes to show someone's always on the bite even if we might not be. 

Rubber, jigging (fuzzy duzzits mentioned), dive and rise, glides worked slow are my favorite. West Branch late I've done well trolling big baits and jigging. Once water temps get below 40 it's pretty cold out air temp wise and bite windows seem short so I normally hang it up, that's my excuse at least. 

Tons of info on late season lake St Clair you can find. Seems being in the right spot this time year for lake St Clair is the biggest deal then tossing your favorite rubber bait comes next. Good luck.


----------



## TShep_95 (Feb 9, 2015)

Also that late season bite til iceup my fishin' partner n I have only caught muskies between 10am & 2pm. We have fished before 10am but have caught fish at exactly 10am never sooner & never after 2pm. But we never stayed passed 2pm tho cause we both worked midnights so we would be tired by then & pack up. to head home n get sleep, & at that point we was hitting it 3 or 4 days a week after work during that period. Not saying there isnt another bite window in the evening but this is what we have noticed.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

TShep_95 said:


> Also that late season bite til iceup my fishin' partner n I have only caught muskies between 10am & 2pm. We have fished before 10am but have caught fish at exactly 10am never sooner & never after 2pm. But we never stayed passed 2pm tho cause we both worked midnights so we would be tired by then & pack up. to head home n get sleep, & at that point we was hitting it 3 or 4 days a week after work during that period. Not saying there isnt another bite window in the evening but this is what we have noticed.


Were you trolling or casting that time of the year? If you were trolling what kind of speed were you going at?


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

I have a friend who always fishes Leesville Lake in the fall and he catches monster muskies. Its usually so cold he has a winter coat on. 

It is strange that muskies cannot reproduce in Leesville Lake. The State actually has to stock them in the lake but people have caught some real Moby Dick size muskies there.

Here is a picture of a very SMALL one he caught.


----------



## TShep_95 (Feb 9, 2015)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Were you trolling or casting that time of the year? If you were





FishOhioQuest said:


> Were you trolling or casting that time of the year? If you were trolling what kind of speed were you going at?


Casting Slow rolling baits on the bottom or some days they would only want it if you snap jigged em back.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

There is this genius literally "slaying" them at the Alum Creek spillway recently ...from the top! Oh, there's video and bonus comments as well.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Fishing/comments/z2ddjs


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

In the old days, folks caught Muskies as late as the end of December trolling DBo8's between the bridge and goose Island including trolling under the bridge.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know at Salt Fork we have caught quite a few Muskies in late December fishing for saugeye.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

TShep_95 said:


> Casting Slow rolling baits on the bottom or some days they would only want it if you snap jigged em back.


Thanks for the reply and info.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ShakerMan said:


> Maybe I should rephrase my question: Is late fall the worst time to go musky fishing, in terms of chances of success?


Late fall is one of the best times. Not to mention this is when they are their biggest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

ShakerMan said:


> Maybe I should rephrase my question: Is late fall the worst time to go musky fishing, in terms of chances of success?


It’s never too late, Fall/Winter is a great time to fish for Muskie IMO. Caught this big girl on 12/12/21. Go for it man!!!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

RodsInTheMud said:


> It’s never too late, Fall/Winter is a great time to fish for Muskie IMO. Caught this big girl on 12/12/21. Go for it man!!!
> View attachment 500003


That's a lot of 2's and I 's.🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Moo Juice said:


> That's a lot of 2's and I 's.🤣


Lol never thought of that Moo! My buddy caught this beautiful Barred Muskie same day! 2’s and 1’s must be the key! 😁


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

New York Angler Boats a 42-Pound Muskie


Chautauqua Lake is noted for hard-fighting muskies, and a resident lake fisherman knows it takes time and determination to catch the big and fickle gamefish there.




www.sportfishingmag.com





Caught in November.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Might be the best time to catch a monster!


See post 28


----------



## kevinj65 (3 mo ago)

i know if a little lat on this one but wanted to share some experience
Late fall fishing can have some great windows of feeding activity
Usually late in the day and small bite windows
We fish full days but often start for walleyes and then switch later in the day

You have to be ready because the bite windows can be brief so expect multiple chances in a short time frame
Slow down and thoroughly cover a handfull of known spots with deep water nearby

Dont try to run and gun or fish everything
Methodically cover an area
If its a main lake point etc. start shallow and work out to the deepest areas

I have had several multiple fish days with some big girls boated
Good Luck!


----------

